# My second bandsaw box



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Okay, so I don't normally post my projects since there's so many professionals here making really nice stuff, but this was a lot of fun to make and I'm pleased with how it turned out. My wife asked for a box that looks like a whale, so I came up with this design. 4 pieces of 4/4 alder, finished with clear shellac. It probably would have looked better if it were a solid piece.


----------



## creative novice (Jul 25, 2008)

*Nice*

Very nice box! No one should ever be insecure to post pics....we are all at varying levels of interest and ability let alone tools available....There are alot of people on here that do absolutely gorgeous stuff with years of experience and talent. thats what makes this a great forum....naturally you are going to get a few posts that tell you how you could've done something another way...but, you and the rest of us look it over, ponder the suggestions and learn from it! its great...*your box is great and you should be proud!* Now, whats your wife want to use it for? jewelry?


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

*Nice job*

Streamwinner,
The Whale box looks great, and where do you get off telling us you don't post your projects because there are to many pros on here. If you and your wife like it who else is there you have to please. Keep up the good work.:thumbsup:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That whale box is awesome! I am really impressed. There are a lot of us that aren't pros here, so posting your pics not only is interesting, but it may also help us out with designs and questions. Please don't hold back! Again, awesome whale box.


----------



## wfahey (Oct 24, 2009)

If my wife said to build her a box that looked like a whale I wouldn't have a clue where to begin. You're brilliant for designing this and then executing your design.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

wfahey said:


> If my wife said to build her a box that looked like a whale I wouldn't have a clue where to begin. You're brilliant for designing this and then executing your design.


Agreed. Darn nice box. Although, now, I've seen a whale box - there's still no way I'm gonna attempt one. Mine would probably be a guppie by the time I finished hacking on it.

Good job - and keep posting the pics (just don't let my wife see them).


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Very cute box. Would have never thought to affix a flipper like that. Great idea.
Post more!
Gene


----------



## Jwolf24601 (Dec 4, 2009)

Awesome Box! I'd be very proud of that.


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice!! I wish I could make a box like that.
Donny


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Stream,
Don't ever hesitate to post pics of your stuff. That's a cool whale, and a very fine job to boot. I would like to see a couple more pics of the inside. 
Mike Hawkins:thumbsup:



Streamwinner said:


> Okay, so I don't normally post my projects since there's so many professionals here making really nice stuff, but this was a lot of fun to make and I'm pleased with how it turned out.


----------



## egeorge1 (Dec 18, 2009)

Great job! I wish I had your skills. A bandsaw would be nice to have too!


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks, everyone. I think my problem is that I'm a perfectionist, and while it looks nice, I know where all the flaws are.

Here's a pic of the inside. My wife will be using it for bracelets and watches.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

Streamwinner said:


> Thanks, everyone. I think my problem is that I'm a perfectionist, and while it looks nice, I know where all the flaws are.
> quote]
> 
> If you don't tell, no one will notice. If they do and speak of it, shoot em. :laughing: Just kidding on the shooting em part.
> ...


----------



## streamer71 (Jan 3, 2010)

*I like it*

Wow that is to cool. Something to be proud of. I bet her buddies are wanting one now. Robert


----------



## Norman Pyles (Dec 30, 2007)

Very nice!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's really cool. Bandsaw boxes are on my to do list for sure. I've wanted to try one for quite some time, but just haven't got the ambition to screw one up.....I mean, try making one. Great job. I love the design and the finish. I especially like the contours of the tail. Awesome!!
Ken


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

See Streamwinner, you have just found out how great the guys on here are. I reread this entire thread and not one person said your whale box looked bad, that's because it doesn't, it loks great. But on a lighter note i do remember a picture of a mortise and tenon you posted on this forum and someone asked you if a "BEAVER" knawed it for you. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

garryswf said:


> See Streamwinner, you have just found out how great the guys on here are. I reread this entire thread and not one person said your whale box looked bad, that's because it doesn't, it loks great. But on a lighter note i do remember a picture of a mortise and tenon you posted on this forum and someone asked you if a "BEAVER" knawed it for you. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Haha, yeah. I had posted some pics of my really bad work in a thread where someone else was frustrated with having botched a project. That was an awful mortise/tennon, but I learned a lot about how to not make them.

Thanks, Garry.


----------

